# I do NOT love my cockapoo!



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

That'll teach me for cheering on that guy to win a million on Red or Black.......
Tinkerbell decided to sneak behind the TV unit & empty her bowels all over the carpet, wires, WII etc.....
You get the picture :-(


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

Thats disgusting Tinkerbelle - or maybe she was showing her distaste for what you were watching


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh the joys of puppys. i think is only ever been our ctas we had to watch for that, dont think the dogs ever did that. 

i take it she had a funny tummy and it quite a bit of cleaning to be doing at this time of night. 

you will have forgiven her by the morning.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No photos then lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol after reading this Delta has just thrown up on the couch cuchons, the rug, floor and dog bed. she has been a greedy girl and gobbled down to much liver cake to fast.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol I don't love mine either! The wee monkey chewed a hole in my wall today! 4months I've had her with no damage to my house and today this!!!! Grrrr! It's just as well I love her really! Emma x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yuck! That's how I felt yesterday, when Chloe came in the house after a walk, spat out a tiny dead mouse, and I had to pick it up. And then a few minutes later, she threw up on the couch and the carpet , ewww!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shouldn't have read this thread right before dinner


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The joys of puppy hood, I remember it well. I didn't get pooing over electric cables, but more or less every inch of the floor! I did get a hole dug in our wall and paint chewed off the bricks. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Naughty, Naughty Cockapoo's


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont envy you that!! Mines a digger, digs holes everywhere and an affection for shoes!! (like we all do haha)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tinkerbell .. is a tinker ...  

I bet you watch that show again ...


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys paint such pretty pictures of the puppy stage! LOL...... is it wrong that I'm hiding this thread from my husband?? Theres some things he just doesn't need to know about!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> You guys paint such pretty pictures of the puppy stage! LOL...... is it wrong that I'm hiding this thread from my husband?? Theres some things he just doesn't need to know about!


What you don't know can't hurt, ignorance is bliss etc...
Like your style..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

calli.h said:


> I dont envy you that!! Mines a digger, digs holes everywhere and an affection for shoes!! (like we all do haha)


Mines a digger too - always end up with a black face ( she's white)
and paws... was hoping she would grow out of it...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> Thats disgusting Tinkerbelle - or maybe she was showing her distaste for what you were watching


Hahahahaha!:laugh:


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh well. She's more than made up for it today. She had her first puppy play date with my friends 6mths springer! She held her bladder the whole 2.5 hours we were there. She has also used her puppy pads after every drink this evening! What a difference a day makes 
Julie....nothing can prepare you for the shock of puppy training!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Naughty, Naughty Cockapoo's


Who'd 'av em


----------

